# Design help/Is this Too Weird?



## Aarix (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey guys!
I'm really new here and I have a few questions regarding the design of my first anthro sona. 
Okay so here's what I've come up with so far:





They're some weird amalgamation of horned lizard, bearded vulture and spear nosed bat. 
Is this Too much? Would I be better off picking a single species and going with that? As I said, I'm really new to this, and I haven't really got a feel for the rules yet. I don't wanna end up being too much of a special snowflake 
So yeah any input would be super appreciated!


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't think it's too much. Your design looks unique enough to stand out, but it's not obnoxious or too "special."  The color pallet is awesome, and it's a good concept overall.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Sep 6, 2016)

The number one rule of creating a fursona.....there are no rules to creating a fursona.
Yours looks fine. the proportions are right, the coloring isn't too bad, the colors blend well, and the amount of detail is nominal.
It stands out, but doesn't scream "hey look at me!"
Subtle uniqueness. that's what I like.


----------



## Nataku (Sep 7, 2016)

Hybrids (when you mix more than one species together to make your character/sona) are a fairly common part of the fandom. Your fellow up there looks perfectly reasonable in a fandom where anything goes. Also, the individual parts which make up the various combined species are able to be picked out and not totally muddled up to a point of being unrecognizable, which is another aspect I personally really like. Maybe some people like 'sparkle fluff monster of indescribable origins' but again, great thing about furry art is anything goes. Its all what you like. You like the design? Good. That's the important part.
I think it's good because the design isn't overly bright, not too busy as to become muddy,  and doesn't clash with itself. Besides, so you don't bird + bat anything often enough, far as I'm concerned. Throw a badass lizard on top of it? Rock on.


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 7, 2016)

That looks badass! I think for what you put into it, it doesn't look overly cluttered or 'trying too hard'. Looks great! You'd be star of the show if you showed up in a fursuit of this character.


----------



## Aarix (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback and the support guys! Really appreciate it c:


----------



## racoondevil (Feb 14, 2017)

Weird is french for interesting.  Or waffle.  I don't know I'm not a community collage professor.  But still that looks great.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

Aarix said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm really new here and I have a few questions regarding the design of my first anthro sona.
> Okay so here's what I've come up with so far:
> 
> ...


Your design is very good, I like it.


----------



## Xing Tian (Feb 14, 2017)

looks cool! all my sona designs are rather basic


----------

